
The hope that pomegranates can defeat drugs lords and the Taliban - robg
http://www.economist.com/world/asia/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12708118
======
josefresco
Which is more profitable: Pomegranate or Heroin.

I can't answer that, but I can tell you which has a better repeat business.

